# Badminton Horse Trials.



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Did anyone else watch this on BBC red button last Sunday? I wouldn't have know it was on if someone hadn't told me, after the cross country phase had started. I can't believe they didn't show it on proper TV.
I missed the show jumping as I was out, but thank goodness both cross country & show jumping are on iplayer, better there, than not on at all.
Ruddy snooker was live instead!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

God dam the snooker!! I missed it, was out up the forest with the horses!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I watched all 6 hours of it - glued to the TV, didnt even eat - forgot to lol


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I was there!!!!! :thumbup: It poured down but didn't dampen our enjoyment (well except Sumo who really wasn't happy with the rain!!!). 

Horse & Country are showing the whole thing on Saturday 08.05.10 from around 1 I think for the whole afternoon!! I've told the dogs and the horse that they are getting neglected so I can watch all the action we missed.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I watched it all, all over again on i player. Exciting finish.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

who won in the end? did Mary place well?


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Im watching it now on H&C :thumbup: Showjumping is on! Wish it wasn't 200 miles from me or i would have loved to go watch it :frown:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*, for those who haven't watched it yet....
The result.
Badminton Horse Trials


----------



## Flossiemum (Jul 16, 2010)

BBC is rubbish for equestrian sports coverage - get SKY it is brilliant - the coverage of Hickstead the other day was amazing. They had hours of coverage and fantastic ultra slow motion replays.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Flossiemum said:


> BBC is rubbish for equestrian sports coverage - get SKY it is brilliant - the coverage of Hickstead the other day was amazing. They had hours of coverage and fantastic ultra slow motion replays.


Sadly I don't have access to Sky. The BBC used to have fantastic equestrian coverage untill Sky bought it all up. Result only some people can now watch Show jumping, unless it's THOTYS, I believe that is still on BBC TV?


----------

